# oldest living two-faced cat turns 12



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

two-faced cat turns 12


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so happy he has a good home, and doesn't live in some lab. Hat's off to the lady who adopted him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, Frank and Louie!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> I'm so happy he has a good home, and doesn't live in some lab. Hat's off to the lady who adopted him.


Yeah, by the sound of it he was almost just put to sleep. He's a lucky cat to have found spmeone who said "lets help him and see how he does." Instead of "hes a lost cause. "


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think its funny & heartwarming that he has two names.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I think its funny & heartwarming that he has two names.


I was surprised a bit when it said he is one cat, not twins.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I kept waiting and waiting- tell me if he eats with both mouths! For some reason, it was really important to know that information. That is one cool cat. Or two.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

pensivepumpkin said:


> I kept waiting and waiting- tell me if he eats with both mouths! For some reason, it was really important to know that information. That is one cool cat. Or two.


"The cat eats on the right side, using Frank's face, which is connected to his esophagus"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What a super cool kitty, and a super cool lady for saving this little guy. My hats off and a big Halloween SALUTE to you both. Long live two face kitty. Maybe she gets twice the purr when she's loving on this kitty. Awesome story.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy 12th birthday, Frank and Louie! Here's to many more!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That's pretty awesome.


----------

